# My Little Po-what?!



## Calhanthirs (Oct 4, 2010)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandst...icture=345032732#/?picture=345045999&index=13


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 5, 2010)

Reminds my of the joker from "Batman The Dark Knight"...


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 5, 2010)

wut


----------



## Ames (Oct 5, 2010)

The Chewbacca one scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Xavan (Oct 5, 2010)

Calhanthirs said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandst...icture=345032732#/?picture=345045999&index=13



You just made my day.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 6, 2010)

Why aren't there any RE ones? :<


----------

